# 8 year old QH mare



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Is she cutting bred?


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, she is. She's either a granddaughter of High Brow Cat, or a granddaughter of one of his own sons. I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, like you said , her back is long. She is downhill and has weak coupling with a small hip. She is sicklehocked and stands in an odd manner that looks S if her sacro- iliac might be bothering her. She is ewe necked. Sorry that isn't a very nice critique, but that's what I see. Also , that saddle is huge on her back, going so far back that I wonder if she does not rub herself on it when she moves out, like at the very back of the saddle skirt.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Also, adding to tiny's critique, I see a roach...


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I have seen many cutting horses with very strange conformation.. So many of them surprisingly were so good at their jobs...question is how long they can do their job..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That size of saddle is too long for her. The bars go beyond the last true rib.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Agreed with above comment.. that is maybe 17" seat saddle for this horse.. you need either cutter saddle with shorter skirt (good luck finding one) or a bigger horse .. that saddle will inhibit her movement and she will compensate for it in other ways making her not use herself correctly and thus making her hurt eventually..


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Agree with everyone else, and yes...you do need a saddle that fits better, this one runs downhill like her back. I'll add to the confo analysis, while I love her neck length, she has absolutely no "fitness" or strenth in it as evidenced by the developed muscle underneath, and the lack of muscle across her topline and down her back. You NEED to doing somework with her that gets her to stretch across her back, lift her belly, use her hocks and work her topline from poll to tailhead. But because she is built long and weak backed and downhill, it will be VERY hard for her to do this.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Seconding all that has been said, and adding that she is fine boned.


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll say that I appreciate the saddle concern and leave it at that. I don't want to start an argument on something I didn't ask about.

Thank you all for the conformation critique. I know she isn't well put together, and I wanted to know in specifically what areas. I didn't want a buttered up compliment, just facts. We've just started on conditioning her, and are well aware of her under muscling issues. For all her issues physically, she makes up for it in ability and drive. All we have to do now is refine it and help her use her body in the correct way. We don't have any high aspirations for her, but we feel such a willing horse shouldn't go to waste. Thanks again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Brendagun said:


> I'll say that I appreciate the saddle concern and leave it at that. I don't want to start an argument on something I didn't ask about.
> 
> Thank you all for the conformation critique. I know she isn't well put together, and I wanted to know in specifically what areas. I didn't want a buttered up compliment, just facts. We've just started on conditioning her, and are well aware of her under muscling issues. For all her issues physically, she makes up for it in ability and drive. All we have to do now is refine it and help her use her body in the correct way. We don't have any high aspirations for her, but we feel such a willing horse shouldn't go to waste. Thanks again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




<======= About the saddle - HR saddlery our of Frisco TX can make you a custom cutter saddle (any saddle the matter of fact) and if you need one with a shorter skirt they will do it for you.. I am having mine done there with a single shorter skirt as my mare is very little as well  - they are great and their saddles will last a lifetime.. message me if you need more info  - I know a dealer that will give you a really good price..


----------

